# Cost of Concrete in Your Area?



## John_Canada (Aug 17, 2013)

Just want to do a quick survey as I am getting such varying quotes. How much is a Cubic Yard of concrete in your area?

Here in southern ontario I am getting between $125 and $200 for I think 3000psi to build garage/shop. $40 delivery minimum of 3 yards.

I think the variation is because there is a highway project (underground tunnel) using up a majority of the supply here.


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

$95 per yard in indiana 4000psi 3 yard minimum for delivery only deliver 8 yard per load

105 per yard in missouri +5 per yard for fiber $25 delivery fuel surcharge per load 11 yard loads


----------



## Bubbas Boys (Apr 11, 2013)

Just paid 82.50 a yard in central Illinois


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I havent bought any lately, but it was over 80 dollars a yard here in Ky 3 years ago for the standard 5 bag mix, another 5 bucks for the fiberfill. I am presuming it would be at least a hundred today.


----------



## wharton (Oct 9, 2011)

$100 +/- delivered, northeastern PA. Winter mix and heat adds about $9, delivery charges added below 4 yds. Talked to some locals further west in Canada and they were running well over 200, but it was due to a total absence of gravel in their area. Every ton of graded material was processed in the states and shipped by train to their location.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

150 bucks a yard. Western Canada. And yes, we have a LOT of gravel.


----------



## Maxiem 1530 (Sep 11, 2013)

Concrete costs at 34 cubic meters total all in including taxes $5710. $168 per cubic meter.
Pumper truck invoice was $670 including taxes.


----------



## TrexTrev (Sep 12, 2013)

$125 a yard 3000psi no extras 3 yard minimum delivery charge out of home radius.


----------

